# liking karate



## drummingman (Nov 6, 2006)

i find that im getting very interested in karate.for some reason i was never into karate before but i have found a huge interest in it.
i was wondering what are some good magazines/websites that cover all styles of karate? 
also,what style of katate do you all take and what are the main things about that style that make it unique?


----------



## WyldFya (Nov 6, 2006)

I like Traditional Martial Arts for a magazine.  I am a Wado-ryu shodan, and have been training since 1992.  I also work out with Kyokushin, and have trained with many other styles of karate.  Wado-ryu is not a fast progressing style, and is very small in numbers.  I like my style because we focus on speed and technique more than strength.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 6, 2006)

I like Classical Fighting Arts (formerly Dragon times) www.dragon-tsunami.org
You can subscribe and it is usually on the magazine rack at Borders

I also like Journal of Asian Martial Arts - also usually found at Borders


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 6, 2006)

All three of the ones mentioned are great.  JAMA in particular is a very well done quarterly publication.  It really is more like a professional journal than a magazine.  A little expensive compared to others, but well worth it.

Jeff


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 7, 2006)

I highly recomend both Classical Fighting Arts Magazine and Journal Of Asian Martial Arts Also.  I teach a system I founded of which its origin is Shorin Ryu karate and Ju Jitsu.  Its more karate than anything so I call it Okinawan Karate because we use all Okinawan kata has it was taught to me in Shorin Ryu.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2006)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I highly recomend both Classical Fighting Arts Magazine and Journal Of Asian Martial Arts Also.



Me too. CFA especially is good; JAMA can be uneven (and pretentious), but is well above average.


----------



## drummingman (Nov 8, 2006)

i just picked up the new issue of CFA and i like it a lot.thanks all.
any good websites on karate?


----------



## Boomer (Nov 9, 2006)

that depends on what type of karate you are looking for.  if you do a web search simply on "karate", you are likely to get a lot of hits for "McDojo's" and ecclectic systems.  if you have a more specific style, system, or history of karate you are looking for, you will be better off in your search. 

So what appeals to you most about the karate you've been exposed to?  Maybe we can help narrow it down..


----------



## drummingman (Nov 9, 2006)

i like the mix of hard and soft in goju that i have seen.i also like the fact that goju covers just about all ranges of fighting.
killer avatar boomer! did you see my thread on street fighter the game?


----------



## Boomer (Nov 9, 2006)

There's a few good Goju websites out there...I know my friend uses these 2 specifically:
http://gojuryu.net/news.php

http://www.goju.com/

He also warned me to avoid goju-kai and Peter Urban's goju group....my buddy is a staunch traditionalist and really has a distaste for these groups, though it is out of my realm and I'd need to do more research before I form an opinion of my own.  I like Urban's articles and books, but other than that I have no input on his teaching methodolgy.

no, I haven't seen the street fighter thread...can you link me to it, or tell me what section to look?  my son and I are big video game fans


----------



## Journeyman (Nov 9, 2006)

Isn't Virginia sort of a hotspot for Uechi-ryu?  You might try asking on the forums at www.uechi-ryu.com if there's a Uechi dojo near you.


----------



## Seeking Zen (Nov 9, 2006)

drummingman said:


> i like the mix of hard and soft in goju that i have seen.i also like the fact that goju covers just about all ranges of fighting.
> killer avatar boomer! did you see my thread on street fighter the game?



I train Goju and have found it to be very versitile.  However, the quality of your Sensei is key.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2006)

Journeyman said:


> Isn't Virginia sort of a hotspot for Uechi-ryu?



There's a club at UVa, I know.


----------

